
The AP Will Sell You a "License" to Words It Doesn't Own - rms
http://laboratorium.net/archive/2009/08/03/the_ap_will_sell_you_a_license_to_words_it_doesnt
======
ErrantX
this makes little sense. as far as I can make out he's pasted some words in
and is suggesting the AP has copyrighted it.....

That sounds like he isnt using the system as intended and is trying to use it
to unfairly add to the evilness of the AP's new ideas.

No dice matey.

